# Teleskoprute reparieren



## marcap (18. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute,

der oberste Teil meiner Teleskoprute lässt sich ganz einfach herausziehen und nach einigen Würfen fliegt er auch mit der Schnur und dem Köder ins Wasser.

Wisst ihr, wie man es wieder so reparieren kann, dass sich der oberste Teil wieder ausziehen lässt und dann auch fest stecken bleibt?

MfG marcap #h


----------



## teddy- (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teleskoprute reparieren*

hallo

das wird nicht einfach da kannst du nur ne neue spitze verbauen 

fang bloß nicht an da rumzubasteln hab ich auch mal gemacht und dan ist sie gebrochen weil das obere teil im unteren nicht mehr plan anlag so ist zumindest meine theorie

gruß


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teleskoprute reparieren*

Mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick geht das (wobei ich eher vermute das da was anders nicht stimmt, denn der Konus der Teleskopteile ist normalerweise mehr als lang genug).

Einfach Spitzenring entfernen, Spitzenteil entfernen und den untereen Konus mittels dünner Epoxydschicht etwas vergrößern. Am besten drehend austrockenen lassen, dann sollte es recht gleichmäßig werden. Für besseren "Grip" noch etwas rauh anschleifen, fertig.


----------



## marcap (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teleskoprute reparieren*

@Keine_Ahnung weißt du, ob es dazu eine Bilderanleitung im Netz gibt ?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teleskoprute reparieren*

Bilderanleitung.... keine Ahnung. Aber sollte sich doch eigentlich fast von selbst erklären. 

- Spitzenring warm machen und entfernen
- Endkappe von Teleskoprute abschrauben und Spitzenteil nach hinten entfernen
- das entsprechende Stück mittels Epoxyd o.ä. "verdicken", darauf achten das diese gleichmäßig ist
- Neue Schicht mit grobem Schleifpapier "anrauhen"
- Spitzenteil in Rute schieben
- wenn alles passt, Ring montieren und fertig


----------



## marcap (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teleskoprute reparieren*

Super ich habs verstanden 

Danke ^^


----------

